# Early Simplex derailleur



## petritl (Mar 16, 2018)

I found this very early derailleur today, I believe the chain tensioner is missing some parts but over all it is a pretty cool piece. 1930’s ?


----------



## juvela (Mar 16, 2018)

-----



 

 

 


http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Super_Champion_derailleurs.html

-----


----------

